# Just my luck... GM Fog Light kit does not work........Suggestions



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

So I finally got my fog light kit from GM about a month ago, last week I went to the dealer to have it installed. Took them about 6 hours. Programmed the computer with the new flash and the very last thing to do was put a fuse in to F39 on the fuse block...

Guess what... F39 is just one big HOLE in my car. There are no metal contacts in F39 to accomodate a fuse. I am royally pissed. Dealer is stumped and they are trying to figure something out. GM Tech link has verified according to my VIN that the fog light kit is compatible with my car. They are reluctant to order a new fuse block. Only good thing is that I have not paid for any labour yet as I walked out since the job is not complete. We are at kind of a stalemate.... Good dealer and a good relationship with them, so I am giving them some time..

Only difference with my car compared to most others...It is a manual...

Jason


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Post a picture of the fuse block. I've got a manual with fog lights.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wait, Gen 2 LT manual non RS? Is that a Canada spec thing all manuals aren't RS? Looking over pics, it looks like no.


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

Well the fuse block should have 1 wire with the install. All they should have to do is run a hot wire to it..... Really they are stumped? The wire from the fog lights need switched power, that is what is missing and the other wire should be the wire they add for the kit to that block in the fuse block. 

Silly they had to have pulled the fuse block and did not ask the question of themselves then. I mean if you had no power what was there a point to flashing the system for it?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Wait, Gen 2 LT manual non RS? Is that a Canada spec thing all manuals aren't RS? Looking over pics, it looks like no.


Sedan.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

macdrone said:


> Silly they had to have pulled the fuse block and did not ask the question of themselves then. I mean if you had no power what was there a point to flashing the system for it?


The point of "flashing" the system is the BCM from factory doesn't think you have fog lights so there is no power on that circuit (if it is there) and by reprogramming it it tells the BCM that you do have fogs so put power to the circuit so when they do hook them up they should work properly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Some of the fuse blocks were "defective" from the factory. My son's 2013 ECO MT had the same thing and the dealership had to replace the fuse box on GM's dime. This is a "factory defect", pure and simple and GM should pony up for the replacement fuse box.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

All I can do is wait to see the dealers next move. I have not paid for any labour at all, so I am up there.....If you shine a flashlight in to F39, it just goes right through to the printed circuit board. The dealer was explaining to me that that F39 controls the fog light switch in terms of power and it has to be connected there. I am sure some other arrangement can be made to get it to work. The shop foreman was looking in to it...hes on vacation and not back until next week. I will keep you guys informed. Taking a picture of the fuse block will not really show much unfortunately..

Jason


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A GM kit being installed in the proper car by a GM dealer. I say it's GM's problem. I'd rather not have the dealer figure out a work-around unless that's GM's answer.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

That definitely sounds like a factory defect. I also have a 2016 LT, the only additional options I got from the factory were the sunroof package and upgraded radio. My fuse block actually already had the fuse installed in F39 before I got my kit. I'd say the dealer needs to engage GM for a warranty repair and get you a new fuse block. The moment you threaten to call GM corporate, it's like the seas part and the dealer will immediately change their tone.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"labour" kind of hints, not a USA vehicle, labor here, what country is this? The UK?

Was lucky with my 2012 2LT, with a MT, GM left the firmware the same. But kind of connecting that one pin to pin 32 to the lower fuse panel PCB was kind of testy. But when I did this, learned very quickly it was not even seated properly.

Just to be extra nasty, GM switched the firmware in the 2013 models, so the BCM required a refllash, dealers wanted a hundred bucks for this. So really wasn't worth doing this job yourself. Light switch was missing the contacts, new bezels had holes in them, gained a couple of cheap plastic fog lamps with leftover parts.

Never had a vehicle that needed fog lamps more than this thing, side lightning is terrible. Almost hit a person going around a tight corner, had to do something, and something quick. 

Wanted to keep it stock, insurance companies do not like mods, but when the head lamps came on, so did the fogs. But when switched to brights on dark tree lined deer loaded Wisconsin roads, there went the side lightning. Some kind of weird law on this, tried to explain it to me, but hurt my brain.


----------

